# Northern report 2013...



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I usually do one of these every season. So I do so again. 

Hit the woods yesterday with esgowen and after it was all said and done today, we headed home with a little over 1000 blacks this afternoon. We do not need to talk about who got more  but nevertheless it was a good day and a half for both of us!

Without rain, it'll be pretty poor from here on out I am afraid. Couple photos.....you may want to add a photo or two yourself, esgowen.

Good luck everyone!


Day 1 ours...











All mine...


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

How far north? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

These are mine


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> How far north?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


North of M-55.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

how the hell do you guys do this? i'm still at 0 for the year. sucks man. can't find anything around home, i'm about to drive to my up north spots this week. so ummmm how much money do you guys need to blindfold me and take me along to your spots pickin?? lol


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice job! I was up off of 55 yesterday, I found 125 and was feeling pretty good about it, until I see what you are finding...:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

It is an abnormality or disease. Usually inherited but sometimes just picked up like a virus. I do not think a normal person would put in the kind of effort we do at this. I can barely walk today, shoot 8 hours into the first day I could barely walk anymore... :lol: ...still went on for 2 more hours and 8 more the next day. ESG has 5 in his family to provide for, I just like to have em all year long, so we beat the crap out of the woods.

Good luck out there, and do a rain dance everybody!


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

i have been hitting the woods HARD the last few days, but i dont have any proven spots down in southeast mich. everywhere ive been just doesnt look the part, its been few and far between where ive seen really good looking morel spots. and even few actual morels spotted. by fewer i mean none. i'm thinking today i'll be getting all my stuff around so i can head up north early tomorrow morning. hoping the luck is better up there. i at least have spots where ive found them before anyways. im spending just as much in gas driving around looking for new spots down here as i would spend to just take a trip up lol


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Very nice! BUT I think we should give weights or gallons instead of numbers.

Jim


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

James Dymond said:


> Very nice! BUT I think we should give weights or gallons instead of numbers.
> 
> Jim


Reminds me of my aunt & uncle who measured their finds in terms of grocery sacks, the big brown paper ones. But that was several years ago and they aren't able to make it out any more.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

MrJosepetes, I feel your pain, but it is too dry, especially around where I am usually looking. We need rain.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

thanks for the report and you guys are some of the best hardworking mushroomers i know.i will be north next saturday.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

James Dymond said:


> Very nice! BUT I think we should give weights or gallons instead of numbers.
> 
> Jim


I keep meaning to get a smaller food scale, just haven't. I might be disappointed knowing the weight though :lol: If I had to do a hard guess, I'd say 4-5 pounds for me and a good 6+ for ESG.

But my family always counted them, and after I get home I check and sort out the ones I am not preserving, rougher shape, bug hit, or larger ones I just continue the tradition as I look em over. A little smaller this season, but not a lot of brutes like in a more normal weather season. You can see in the photo well enough. Didn't get a crap load of dinks, but they are a bit on the small side.

Rain, keep concentrating on rain.....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Took this pic on Saturday put in my album but thought I'd share it here to I think it's Kinda cool


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Just had to do this, it is such a cool photo...

BTW waiting to hear from Johnny mushroomseed. Give you a shout when I do.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Looked hard Thursday-Saturday in the Petoskey area with nothing to show for it. I was looking in proven shroom areas.....The woods are bone dry. We need rain....lots of it!


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Not a northern report but I found these today in my local spots spent 5 hours in the woods got 47 I hate to say it but I think the blacks are all but done here most of these were the long stemers you get at the end of the season when the whites are just starting and since I don't have any good spots for whites down here I will be heading north again soon I'm at 870 on the season so far which is better than last year good luck to everyone heading to the woods


----------



## TCJim (Dec 13, 2012)

went last friday in petoskey area for about five hours...nothing. going to head back up there tomorrow hope it pans out. will let ya know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

esgowen said:


> Not a northern report but I found these today in my local spots spent 5 hours in the woods got 47 I hate to say it but I think the blacks are all but done here most of these were the long stemers you get at the end of the season when the whites are just starting and since I don't have any good spots for whites down here I will be heading north again soon I'm at 870 on the season so far which is better than last year good luck to everyone heading to the woods


Were u from escow?

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys I can get Friday off from work..... Do u guys think I should wait a week or so before heading up north or is it worth it now?? Any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Old Grand Dad & Morels,you guys know how to live!Thanks for the report.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

cdavid202 said:


> Were u from escow?
> 
> C
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just north of grand rapids


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

Was north of 72 last weekend, looked in several proven areas and found only 42. Those come in a very small area where they were clustered together (love them spots). Normal areas provided nothing! Like everyone else is saying *PRAY FOR RAIN. *Could not believe how dry it was. Going to try it again this weekend, hoping we get couple good showers between now and Saturday.

Good luck everyone-


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

nick 74 said:


> Hey guys I can get Friday off from work..... Do u guys think I should wait a week or so before heading up north or is it worth it now?? Any advice?
> Thanks.


The season is progressing, it is only on for a short time and the sooner you get out the better. 

Just got back and ESG will post more if he wants to. I will get some photos ready to post later, but have some morels to take care of now. 
Have not found any of the white varieties yet, which is a surprise as all the indicators are out. Still could use some rain although it did not seem to be as bad as we thought it would be without it.

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Oldgrandman said:


> The season is progressing, it is only on for a short time and the sooner you get out the better.
> 
> Just got back and ESG will post more if he wants to. I will get some photos ready to post later, but have some morels to take care of now.
> Have not found any of the white varieties yet, which is a surprise as all the indicators are out. Still could use some rain although it did not seem to be as bad as we thought it would be without it.
> ...


i need to figure out what kind of areas u guys are finding them in because i cant find a single one. been up north, was very dry and only beefsteaks. down in SE the woods seemed right but didnt find any morels or false morels. and ive put several whole days into it. looked in proven areas and new areas. getting frustrating for sure.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

MrJosePetes said:


> i need to figure out what kind of areas u guys are finding them in because i cant find a single one. been up north, was very dry and only beefsteaks. down in SE the woods seemed right but didnt find any morels or false morels. and ive put several whole days into it. looked in proven areas and new areas. getting frustrating for sure.


ditto except the part of going up north and i got ab out 10 hrrs into the woods from my house to 35 miles away with notta. Like you said though down in my area the woods look good plus the ground is still pretty dang moist

C


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Some photos.....dig the moss & dead birch connection


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

nice finds and pictures


----------

